# External HDD Adata OR WD



## Vyom93 (Jul 1, 2013)

I want to buy a 1tb ext Hdd i have shortlisted three


1.WD My Passport 1TB External Hard Disk - Buy @ Rs./- Online | Snapdeal.com

2. WD Elements 2.5 Inch External Hard Disk USB 3.0 (1TB) - Buy @ Rs.4450/- Online | Snapdeal.com

3.Adata HD710 2.5 inch 1TB Hard Drive - Buy @ Rs.5080/- Online | Snapdeal.com 

what is the difference between wd passport and elements ? i think the design 

i am thinking of buying the adata is it a good option  hows is adata rma and can i trust adata it is not a popular brand

i also want to create partition and lock one partition of the ext hdd, how to lock one partition on ext hdd ?


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Jul 1, 2013)

@@ Vyom93

First of all a very clear thing for you.Adata itself does not makes hard disk.It just makes casing.Inside the Adata you can find a wd/seagate/hitachi/toshiba....So is the case of buffalo,and many more.

Only there are three main brands left now.WD which covers HGST (or Hitachi),Seagate (samsung merged into seagate for hdd's only) and third Toshiba (covering fujistu hdd).No other manufacture is under operation now.

If i would have been honoured  for purchasing 1TB HDD  I would have gone for WD....It is the best.After sales and RMA is very very best as far as i Know and have seen till now.

AFAIK Adata's RMA is provided by AccelFrontline and WD has their own  centers.There is nothing wrong with Adata.I too have a Buffalo 500GB PCT500U3 Usb 3.0 external hard disk and inside it there is wd.Infact every hdd Adata/Buffalo/WD/Seagate/Toshiba/Hitachi are good.

Electronics are prone to failures due to many reasons.There is no list.So thats why there is warranty.

About locking.Yes you can create a vault/lock in your partition of external hdd and for that you can use many third party softwares available (Google them, if you don't find pm me)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

Seagate Backup Plus 1 TB External Hard Disk - Seagate: Flipkart.com


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 1, 2013)

One of my friends bought the Adata HD710 two weeks back. Besides being sturdy, shock proof and water proof, it has very good transfer speeds. 
Another of my friends who is using WD Passport 1TB since the last 6 months says its speed is getting slower.


----------



## akhil7j (Jul 2, 2013)

I was going to start a thread for the same. Its good that a thread is already here. 

While checking these USB 3.0 HDD I came to know that most of these HDD are of 5200 RPM. Wouldn't that slow the overall transfer rate? 

Only Hitachi HDD have 7200RPM rate. I want a slim HDD for my Macbook. Selected Adata & Seagate. The Hitachi HDD is not slim though. Which one would be the best buy.? 

Any suggestions on this?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

akhil7j said:


> I want a slim HDD for my *Macbook*



Does yours have a USB3 ??
if you have 2013 ed then it should have it else no use cause USB 2.0 will bottleneck the transfer rate.. (480Mb/s=60MB/s)


----------



## akhil7j (Jul 2, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Does yours have a USB3 ??
> if you have 2013 ed then it should have it else no use cause USB 2.0 will bottleneck the transfer rate.. (480Mb/s=60MB/s)



Yes, mine is Macbook Pro Retina 2013 model. It has 2 x USB 3 ports.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

akhil7j said:


> Yes, mine is Macbook Pro Retina 2013 model. It has 2 x USB 3 ports.



rMBP 

Ahem!.. BTW Hitachi Touro *Pro* is 7200rpm based drive & is faster.. Hitachi Touro Mobile Pro 750GB Portable Hard Drive Review - Test System and Drive Info - Legit Reviews


----------



## akhil7j (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok.! So it makes sense to go for 7200RPM if the port is USB 3 to utilize its full potential rather than the Slim HDDs.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

^ Absolutely Yes


----------

